# well storage tank



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

OK.....My house,.... When I am taking a shower I notice that the water volume seems to be changing every 5-7 minutes. I have a well with a Well Mate-9 storage tank. I was getting ready to just buy a new storage tank, and increase the size of it, since i have an irrigation system, but before I did I went down and watched the pressure guage, while the water was running upstairs. The guage reads 42 psi, and never budged. I heard the pressure switch click on after about 5 minutes, and then shut off in 30 seconds...Again, the guage did not budge.... I am confused now....Is the guage broken, and if so how does the switch know when to turn on and off. I know there are other threads on here, but each situation is unique, so, please give me some ideas....Thanks as always!!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

replace gauge, calibrate well tank to switch,


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

rex said:


> replace gauge, calibrate well tank to switch,


OK ...Thats a start, Thanks.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

The pressure switch operation is not dependent on the guage. I would replace the guage and see what the reading are. The pressure switch is set to shut off and on a set pressure, the pressure tank then allows a draw down before the pump kicks back on. If there is to much of difference it on - off pressure you will notice a drop in pressure or flow. Alot of times when taking like showers or high water useage the pump will continue to run maintaning a steady pressure . So I would recommend adjusting the pressure switch to get the readings you need.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't go fiddling with the pressure switch until you replace the gauge and make certain it is functioning properly.

Then calibrate the tank as Rex recommends. The short cycling of the pump is not a good thing and can cause early failure of the pump.

The symptoms you describe usually indicate a waterlogged tank that needs some air pumped into it. But that depends on the hardware...


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

I switched out the broken guage after work, and it now appears that the pressure switch is working properly,, that is.......At 40 PSI it kicks on, and at 60 PSI it shuts.
It takes appoximately 5 minutes to go from 60 to 40 with the kitchen sink on, and the it pumps up to 60 in about 30 seconds....I still think something isnt right?????


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Why do you think it is not right?

Seems OK to me with the tank you have. A WM-9 has a 9 gallon draw down at a 30-50 setting. This is the nature of the old classic well pumps and equipment. Get into constant pressure and then everything changes, pressure is constant not going up and down from 60 to 40, smaller tank, etc.

Your equipment is doing what it is designed to do. Switch tells pump to turn on at 40, pump runs to 60, tank provides water until switch gets to 40 and start cycle all over again. And a 5 minute drawdown for a kitchen sink sounds about right at 9 gallons drawdown.

But also check your tank, shut pump off and drain pressure off. Then check air valve at top of tank to see is it is holding air and check setting, should be at about 36-38 lbs for your switch setting.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

EMINNYS said:


> I switched out the broken guage after work, and it now appears that the pressure switch is working properly,, that is.......At 40 PSI it kicks on, and at 60 PSI it shuts.
> It takes appoximately 5 minutes to go from 60 to 40 with the kitchen sink on, and the it pumps up to 60 in about 30 seconds....I still think something isnt right?????


Sounds like it is working the way it is set too. Not sure what more you think it should do.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> Sounds like it is working the way it is set too. Not sure what more you think it should do.


Thanks all for the replies.... The thing is this......The house was built 10 years ago, when we moved in. I agree the pressure switch is working correctly(thats obvious). But I also know that something is going on with the water pressure, since I have been using the same shower for 10 years . Kind of like taking your car to the mechanic, and telling him about a noise that your car makes, but that he doesnt hear... I admittedly do not have much knowledge when it comes to wells and well pumps. Although I started out working for a licensed plumber when I was in my late teens, that was in NYC and we had no dealings with well pumps. Anyway....if anyone else has any suggestions , I am all ears! Thanks again.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If the small piece of tubing that runs from the pump body to the pressure switch is partially clogged, the switch won't sense the pressure drop in "real time". When the tank is down to say, 10 pounds, the switch may still be seeing 40 until the pressure in that line "leaks" out and equalizes.

I had one a few months ago that would literally run completely out of water, zero pounds, and the switch would only kick on about 50-60 seconds later. Works the opposite way too. The pump will continue to run well past the appropriate cutoff pressure until the switch finally senses the rise.

While that sounds like the symptoms you're describing, what you're seeing with the pressure gauge doesn't fit unless the gauge is on the same end of the line as the switch.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

is it just the shower that's your issue?


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Tin.....Good Info. I will clean out the nipple....
Rex, The shower is where I am noticing it because......I am in the shower..

Let me ask this question......If I decided to buy a new well storage tank, and increase the size of it ....will that cause the switch to not go on and off so frequently. Is increasing the size as easy as"just increasing the size", or are there other factors, such as pump size, etc....Incidentally I have a 3/4 HP pump, and one of the main reasons I am concerned is that I have a lawn irrigation system, and if I can reduce the amount the pump goes on and off , I think I will prolong the life of my well pump.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

EMINNYS said:


> Let me ask this question......If I decided to buy a new well storage tank, and increase the size of it ....will that cause the switch to not go on and off so frequently.


Certainly. But it's not a good idea to just arbitrarily double (or whatever) the size of your tank. The tank and pump are matched for a decent supply of water to the house _and_ a safe duty cycle for the pump. 

Running less often isn't the only thing to think about. With a larger tank, the pump will run longer when it does run, and you can get into an overheating situation.

If the pump/tank combo you have was always satisfactory up until now and you haven't significantly changed your water usage patterns, there should be no need for any re-sizing.


----------

